# Filter Media?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I see so many filter products available, it's overwhelming! All I've got in my filter at the moment is the blue pad that it came with, and some poly wool that was suggested to help clean things up after my flourite caused some cloudy water (although I was told not to use the wool long-term).

I've got live plants and plan to have a few guppies.. is there something else I should have in my filter?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm assuming it is a canister filter??? If so in addition to the filter pads/wool I'd stuff the remaining space with bio media. In other words something for benificial bacteria to grow in and on. Ceramic rings, plastic balls type bio media should be available with most of the sponsors here. Also plastic scrub pads or other porous non dissolving alternatives work as well and can be found cheaply at dollar stores etc. Hope this helps!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need some sort of bacteria housing. There are much to choose from and all should work.
Bio-ring (which we sell $10 for a 1L bottle), bio-star (which we also sell for $0.50 a piece), bio-ball (should actually be above water line for best trickling effect), Bio-home, Eheim pro-substrate, etc etc...

The polyfill will work for a while till it clog up with waste and you need to replace it. You can't really rinse it as it is very hard to get the waste out within.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry, it's a Marineland Bio-Wheel filter. I thought the bacteria would grow on the wheel..

And this is the cartridge that it came with:
Penguin Filter - Rite Size Replacement Filter Cartridge | Power Filter Sizes A, B, C


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

covertune said:


> Sorry, it's a Marineland Bio-Wheel filter. I thought the bacteria would grow on the wheel..
> 
> And this is the cartridge that it came with:
> Penguin Filter - Rite Size Replacement Filter Cartridge | Power Filter Sizes A, B, C


Oh that changes things. Can't really do much more than you're already doing. Yes the BB is supposed to grow on the wheel.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the Bio wheel is pretty simple and not much you can do to improve it as stated. One thing is the wheel must be spinning, doesn't matter how slow or fast.... as long as it is moving , it is working properly and growing BB on it. Out of interest, what size tank do you have? And do you know which model of that filter you have? I have them on a couple of my tanks & have had minimal problems with them. I actually quit buying the cartridges and started making my own. Pretty simple.. I get the green scrub pads from the dollar store, attach it to one of the old cartridge frames and insert it, I don't use carbon in them unless I have used meds of any kind. I should also add, flourite needs rinsed thoroughly before adding to the tank , to avoid clouding up the water. It has alot of residue when it's new.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Depending on the size of the bio-wheel filter, you'll have a grey plastic insert (or two if you have the larger model). You can try out different bio-media in that. I found the Seachem Matrix rock works well in it. Otherwise, like Diztrbd1 said, making your own filterpad inserts is pretty easy and you can also fill it with different media or filterpads that can be cleaned/replaced. I made a couple filled with Phosguard and then siliconed filterpad on the outside to hold it all in.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I learnt not to use those bio-wheel. They get stuck, it is just a matter of time.


----------

